# amazon flex austin location that is active



## Uberdamsel (Apr 6, 2016)

Hello, please can someone tell me what flex locations that are working.(i heard one is closed)

I will be going from killeen to austin to work. Please any info will be appreciated 

Location address and zipcode please.

Thanks


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

https://www.reddit.com/r/AmazonFlexDrivers/wiki/lists/warehouses


----------

